# Why [the lack of] Android updates matter



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I put this in the 'computer talk' but am reposting this as a separate thread as many Android users may not ever look in a computer thread...

For all the Android phone users in TC-land, you should read these articles and understand that while you think your phone may be cutting edge technology, it very probably isn't. And if your phone is not the current top-of-the-line for the manufacturer, you may never be getting critical operating system and security updates even though the problems are well-known and actively being exploited in malware. Even if your phone is the latest model, it will probably be at least 6 months, usually much longer, between a security update being made in Android, and when your phone gets the update, i.e. that long when your phone is vulnerable.

https://www.computerworld.com/article/3339621/android/android-upgrades-matter.html


----------

